# Los Angeles, CA, Maxine, F, 3 yrs



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13353911

dosn't looked mixed










Maxine is a 3 year old, female, German Shepherd was brought to the shelter as Possible Owner. No one has come forward to claim Maxine. She is now available for adoption. Maxine is people friendly, however her behavior is questionable around other dogs. The person who found her claims that she attacked his dog. 

<span style="color: #FF0000">This dog is at the West Los Angeles Shelter, a high volume shelter that houses many dogs. The dogs are in dire need of a forever home and a family to love. </span>To see photos of most of the dogs at the West Los Angeles Shelter, please click here.

All dogs and cats, eight weeks of age or older, adopted from the City MUST be surgically sterilized prior to their release to their new owner/guardian. 

If you want to adopt, please call or go to the shelter immediately . If the dog you want is no longer available, please go to the shelter anyway because sweet, wonderful dogs/puppies come in everyday, all needing a loving new home.

Adoption includes spay/neuter, shots, microchip and more.

11361 West Pico Blvd., Los Angeles, CA 90064


Hours: Monday - Closed (Emergencies Only) Tuesday (8AM - 7PM) Wednesday (8AM - 5PM) Thursday (8AM - 7PM) Friday (8AM - 5PM) Saturday (8AM - 5PM) Sunday (11AM - 5PM)
Telephone: 888-452-7381. Call to place an "Adopter Alert/Interested Party" on the dog or to inquire about availability.

If you can't adopt but are willing to foster, or just want to know more about fostering, please Click Here or if you can't foster but want to help by donating to the WLA Shelter find out how here . 

We have no paid staff so all of your donation goes toward saving these animals.

Photos are updated on this website by volunteers, usually weekly.

LA City Shelters have a website. To see photos of most of the animals at the Shelter, please click here then click on photo of the shelter you are interested in.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump 

she's beautiful


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

love this dog


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for this beauty


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for sweet Maxine


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

no help for sweet Maxine???


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still listed as Urgent


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(SHE'S STANDING RIGHT NEXT TO ANOTHER GSD IN THE PIC)


----------

